# shame on you



## girloncrack

How is this said to a man?


----------



## pachyderm

תִּתְבַּיֵּש לְךָ


----------



## bat777

You can also  say בּוּשָה, which is simply "shame". It goes with an expression of deep contempt...
This way you only need to remember one form for both men and women...


----------



## pachyderm

בשכונה שלי אפשר לומר "בושה" על איזה עניין שאיננו קשור בהכרח לנמען ושהדובר חושב שהוא מביש, למשל:

    ראית את קצב אתמול בטלוויזיה? פשוט בושה מה שקרה שם.

אבל אני לא חושב שהייתי משתמש בו בהקשר שפותח האשכול התכוון אליו, נגיד:

    שכחת להביא לי את הספר? בושה.​


----------



## yotg

girloncrack said:


> How is this said to a man?


 
התבייש לך [hitbayesh lecha> הִתְבַּיֵּשׁ לְךָ] would be it.

You may also say בושה וכלימה [busha uchlima> בּוּשָׁה וּכְלִמָּה], that is exactly like "busha", only of a higher register.


----------



## amikama

yotg said:


> התבייש לך [hitbayesh lecha> הִתְבַּיֵּשׁ לְךָ] would be it.


Yes, but *!תתבייש לך* is far more common in the colloquial Hebrew.


----------



## Anita25

If you want to express extreme negative attitude you may say:
בּוּשָׁה וְחֶרְפָּה - 'busha ve-herpa' - 'shame and disgrace'


----------



## Nunty

But if you are just teasing your boyfriend, smile and say תתבייש לך


----------

